# Camping with trout fishing?



## bubbafowler (Jan 25, 2020)

Looking for a place to take my 5 year old and 8 year old where i can pull the camper and also go catch so stockies pretty easily so they don't get bored.  Any ideas on where and when?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 25, 2020)

Sandy Bottoms or Tate Branch on the head of the Talula. I'm a bit biased toward Sandy Bottoms, as it is on the site of my great-grandpa's farm and homeplace.


----------



## bubbafowler (Jan 25, 2020)

When is the best time to trout fish up there?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 25, 2020)

bubbafowler said:


> When is the best time to trout fish up there?


April-June.


----------



## hdgapeach (Jan 25, 2020)

I used to pull my camper up to Cooper's Creek every summer.  Camp site within 50' of the stocked stream.  Check the stocking schedule and show up a couple days after and have a ball!  Been a few years since I've been able to go.  Sold my camper and life (work) got busy.  Now you got me thinking about doing it again.

Cooper's Creek WMA.  As soon as you cross the wooden bridge, start fishing and head downstream!!  The kids will love it.


----------



## transfixer (Jan 25, 2020)

Another vote for Coopers Creek,  it has some of the easiest access of all the mountain streams, plenty of campsites close to the stream,  as in 50 to 100ft of it,  of course its also one of the heavier fished streams , especially on the weekends,  ideally if you can go during the week you'll have less people.  I've camped and fished up there since I was probably 13 or 14,  its a special place to me,   I haven't been in about 3yrs now,  but plan on going this spring.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 25, 2020)

Moccasin Creek State Park.  There is a stocked trout stream right by the campground limited to under 12 and over 65 and handicapped.  There is Wild Cat creek about 3 miles down the road also, and you could fish there.  

The state park is nice, with 2 bathhouses, 2 boat docks and just across the road is the trout hatchery. The boys could see where they raise the fish.

it is a year round campground, but you need to plan ahead and make reservations. It is a poplar place to stay


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 25, 2020)

All good suggestions so far but Im gonna give another vote to Sandy Bottoms on the Tallulah.  From there, youve obviously got the Tallulah, but are also a short drive from Wildcat near lake burton, and Sarahs Creek on Warwoman.  Both of those are also stocked. If theres been a lot of rain, youll probably end up on one of those because theyre smaller and drain a bit quicker.

The Coopers Creek suggestion is also good, as youll also have easy access to Rock Creek and the Toccoa River. All are heavily stocked.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 25, 2020)

there is a small campground at Sandy Bottoms, but it doesn't have electricity or showers.  It has a vault toilet that can be a bit 'ripe' at times.  There is a faucet there for drinking water


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> there is a small campground at Sandy Bottoms, but it doesn't have electricity or showers.  It has a vault toilet that can be a bit 'ripe' at times.  There is a faucet there for drinking water


That is a plus for me, not a minus.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jan 26, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> there is a small campground at Sandy Bottoms, but it doesn't have electricity or showers.  It has a vault toilet that can be a bit 'ripe' at times.  There is a faucet there for drinking water



I've camped at Sandy Bottoms on the Toccoa that is as you described but haven't been to the Sandy Bottoms on the Tallulah mentioned a few posts above.


----------



## cjones (Jan 27, 2020)

Unicoi SP has Smith Creek.


----------



## Tom W. (Feb 3, 2020)

And if you want to go to Cherokee the road that follows the river to Bryson City has some nice looking places both to stay and fish. And a Tribal license is all you need. Can't say about the kids....


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 4, 2020)

We've been going to Tate Branch and Sandy Bottoms since the 70's. I like it because you really feel like your are in the mountains. 

Moccasin Creek as mentioned might be better for a camper and small kids. It would make a good "base" camp. We enjoyed the sliding rock on Wildcat Creek which is close by. Easy to get to Clayton or Hiawassee for supplies. 

 I would definitely take the Persimmon Valley Road north to Tate City and the Tallulah River just to see the beauty even if I wasn't fishing or camping.

https://explorerabun.com/blog/tallulah-river-trail-to-tate-city/


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 4, 2020)

When we were kids we went to Andy's Trout Farm as few times. We never fished though as with four kids it would be expensive. We just ate trout in the restaurant. First time I ever ate a fish with the head on it,lol.

https://www.andystroutfarm.com/the-bait-shop


----------



## transfixer (Feb 4, 2020)

this might be further than you want to go,  but Indian creek campground in Cherokee is a nice place,  family atmosphere,  very clean well taken care of campground,  some of the campsites are right on the creek, and its stocked with fish from the Cherokee nation,  some normal size,  some breeder stock,  probably the nicest campground with amenities I've ever been to.

  On site general store, very helpful people,  it does have hookups,  which I don't always require,   and a nice clean bathhouse,   which with small kids could be a plus ?


----------



## Jethro Bodean (Feb 7, 2020)

I don't know if they still stock it with trout, but Lake Conasauga in Cohutta has given me quite a few dinner trout over the years, caught within 100 yds of my campsite on the lake.  Nothing beats eating a trout 15 minutes after you catch it (if you already have the campfire coals ready and waiting ).  Clean that fish, put salt, pepper and butter in the belly cavity, wrap it in foil, lay it on the coals, and 5 minutes later, dinner is ready).

Very nice campground on the highest lake in GA.  Very nice hiking from the campground, too.  The bathrooms have no showers (that doesn't matter to me), and the campground is only open April - October, unfortunately.


----------



## KDarsey (Feb 8, 2020)

And while on Persimmon Rd. look for Persimmion CREEK rd on the right about 2-3 miles in


Artfuldodger said:


> We've been going to Tate Branch and Sandy Bottoms since the 70's. I like it because you really feel like your are in the mountains.
> 
> Moccasin Creek as mentioned might be better for a camper and small kids. It would make a good "base" camp. We enjoyed the sliding rock on Wildcat Creek which is close by. Easy to get to Clayton or Hiawassee for supplies.
> 
> ...



. If you have been going as long as I have this road is on the curve where the store used to be that had the best homemade ham & biscuits you ever tasted. 
  For scenery in the leafless months Persimmon creek road is a nice little ride. It follows PC and will turn into Germany Rd bringing you out on Hwy 76 next to the Clayton Hospital. 
Try it sometimes if you haven't .


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 8, 2020)

Jethro Bodean said:


> I don't know if they still stock it with trout, but Lake Conasauga in Cohutta has given me quite a few dinner trout over the years, caught within 100 yds of my campsite on the lake.  Nothing beats eating a trout 15 minutes after you catch it (if you already have the campfire coals ready and waiting ).  Clean that fish, put salt, pepper and butter in the belly cavity, wrap it in foil, lay it on the coals, and 5 minutes later, dinner is ready).
> 
> Very nice campground on the highest lake in GA.  Very nice hiking from the campground, too.  The bathrooms have no showers (that doesn't matter to me), and the campground is only open April - October, unfortunately.


No trout in there anymore.  The dam used to drain off the top, keeping the cold water in the lake.  10 or more years ago, they drained the lake and altered the dam to allow it to drain from nearer the bottom, to send the cooler water down into the creek below.  

Now, it's only got your warmwater species.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 8, 2020)

Jethro Bodean said:


> I don't know if they still stock it with trout, but Lake Conasauga in Cohutta has given me quite a few dinner trout over the years, caught within 100 yds of my campsite on the lake.  Nothing beats eating a trout 15 minutes after you catch it (if you already have the campfire coals ready and waiting ).  Clean that fish, put salt, pepper and butter in the belly cavity, wrap it in foil, lay it on the coals, and 5 minutes later, dinner is ready).
> 
> Very nice campground on the highest lake in GA.  Very nice hiking from the campground, too.  The bathrooms have no showers (that doesn't matter to me), and the campground is only open April - October, unfortunately.



Lake Conasauga is no longer stocked with trout, but there are plenty of streams close by.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 8, 2020)

KDarsey said:


> And while on Persimmon Rd. look for Persimmion CREEK rd on the right about 2-3 miles in
> 
> 
> . If you have been going as long as I have this road is on the curve where the store used to be that had the best homemade ham & biscuits you ever tasted.
> ...


I've always want to make a loop of sorts through that area. One trip we took a wrong road off 76 and ended up on the Coleman River. I think we were confusing it with where the Coleman runs into the Tallulah.


----------

